# Who else rides in rope halter



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi there, I am just curious how many of you guys ride their horses in rope halters, no bridles (or both). Do you notice a difference and what do you think about controlling your horse when riding in a rope halter... I am just curious as most of my horses never had a bit in their mouth and they are super responsive and I just never had a bad experience with it, on the other hand I have a friend and her horse is totally ignoring her when riding in rope halter (but this horse has been ridden with a pretty strong bit for most of its life...). Just want to hear some opinions and experiences from you guys on here. Thanks and Cheers :-o


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Yup broke Ella in in a rope halter! 
Prin and I ride in both a halter and bridle. When out hunting bridle and rings. At home either. She acce
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Accepts the contact much better in the bridle but is learning in the halter
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I usually do .. I love rope halters. However, just like any other thing, rope halters can be misused. 

Since you said she was ridden in a hard bit for most of her life and she won't respond to the rope halter, that means that the bit was used to steer and control her, rather than the persons body. So therefore it is the riders fault she doesn't respond to the bit. She needs to go back to the basics and teach the horse to respond to her seat aids.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I ride in a headstall that is designed to be attached to a rope halter


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I ride both. I have a dressage bridle for dressage, a western headstall with snaffle that I use on trail and such and then sometimes I just use a rope halter for trail or just goofing around bareback.

Lately Cinny has been ignoring EVERYTHING, but we also just found out he has stomach issues which are currently being remedied. I actually can't wait to be able to ride him in his rope halter again as he relaxes more in it.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A rope halter touches some pretty sensitive nerves. I no longer use them and have gone back to the flat halters.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

i ride in either a rope halter, or hackamore the only time a bit is in the horses mouth is for a show or working cattle, when they need to be super responsive and even then its a bit designed for Jonathan field who is a natural horseman.


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

Well Saddlebag - it always depends on how one rides the horse I guess. I love rope halters and the horses seem to be really happy and appreciative. Anything can touch "some pretty sensitive nerves" if one does not use it the right way...... I am even trying to ride my super sensitive Morgan without a halter and just give my leg aids and it is working out well so far, but I am just staying in the ring for now.... getting there though! Just love it and like seeing the horses having some freedom. Even though I also ride my Warmblood for showing in the bridle, so I am not saying it is bad I just think it is a nice way to show your horse that there is some trust!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I used to use rope halters exclusively, but I've switched to using a bit. For basic riding, the halter is fine. However, if they get nervous - particularly my mare - I find the subtlety of the bit makes it easier to calm her down. A pinkie of pressure on each rein in synch when her shoulder goes forward, and in 5-6 strides she starts to relax. With a rope halter, I can't do that. Not with her. I also find the bit allows me to help her out more when she drops her shoulder in a turn.


----------



## Fargosgirl (Jan 12, 2012)

I rode my retired POA in both, he was actually a tiny bit softer in the halter, which is what I used most often on him, but I would use the bit for times when I felt I wanted a little more leverage on him if necessary. He had gotten a hard in the mouth with the bit before I got him, so when I retrained him with the halter he was softer in that, and it taught him to be softer in the bit too.

I started Fargo in the rope halter and so far have been too lazy to take the time to introduce the bit properly to him. He goes great in the halter.


----------



## christopher (Feb 11, 2011)

i've stopped caring about halter vs bit.

i've concluded that a horses mouth and a horses nose are both more sensitive than the palms of our hands, so whichever is better depends on the horses experience and the riders experience.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I ride in my leather, nylon, or rope halter.
My horse doesn't neck rein very well as all we do is english


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

If a horse is trained right from start to finish you should be able to ride the horse in anything, even no head gear at all.


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

i ride in both with two of my mares. I started with one because she was having serious unbridling issues, where she would freak out whenever i tried to take the bit out. I was worried it was a pain issue so while i waited for the vet to check her out, i hopped on her and taught her to respect the rope halter. honestly she does great in a rope halter, still does. When the vet told me it was a behavioral issue and not pain, i went back to the bit to make sure i work through the problems and got a different bit for her that was designed for a low palette. Now she's great for both.

My other mare was real reliable with leg and seat aids so i decided to ride her in rope halter too. I take her on trails and things and she does great. I like riding in rope halter because i like letting her graze easily when we're taking a break out on the trail, and it's just easier. While i'm shopping for a 5.5 inch curb for her (its taking me forever) I have been riding her with the halter full time. There are some subtle things with her that i cant really control AS well with the halter, but nothing that deters my own safety. just those little refining things that are best cued through a curb bit. I'm sure if i worked our *** off with a trainer we could figure it out, but since theyre just horses i have for fun i'm not worried about it. 

LOVE my rope halter for relaxing laid back rides.


----------



## hkfarms (Jan 24, 2010)

I think it depends on the horse. My old mare will not go in a bit, but rides wonderfully in rope halter. Have had others that prefer the bit. I personally love to ride in halter on a horse I'm familiar with.


----------



## oceanne (Apr 13, 2012)

I dont ride with a bridle or halter at all.My horses handle wonderfully.


----------



## TSPCowboy (Apr 13, 2012)

I used to use a rope halter when my boy needed a bit more encouragement and guidance. It gives me that extra control over moving his body smoothly and cleanly. It's what I used when I first started working with him, it's a great tool when used properly, like anything used with horses I suppose.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I ride in both a rope halter and a bridle intermittently, usually the rope halter if I can't be bothered bridling or if I'm showing off. My horse has a better stop in the halter, but better turns in the bridle. He jumps better in the bridle and he works in a frame in the bridle, whereas he will absolutely refuse to come into the outline in a halter.

I used to do everything with my former pony bareback with a flat web halter and normal lead rope. Jumping, flatting, trails, whatever I did I could do bareback in a halter and he was amazing - but he DID buck bareback so I eventually gave up riding him without saddle and bit.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

In my oppinion a horse should ride in both. All mine work fantastic in a rope halter, sidepull and snaffle.



> A rope halter touches some pretty sensitive nerves. I no longer use them and have gone back to the flat halters.


So do bits, spurs, cinches, etc. It sounds so cliche, but the peice of equipment is only as harsh as the hands using it.


----------



## oceanne (Apr 13, 2012)

My thoughts are that, when trained,a horse shouldnt really need any tack...and mine dont.However,it always depends on the situation.For example,even though my horses will turn and burn with the best,in the game of Polo,its all about safety,so you must use certain tack.Or if you are at a boarding stable or something,you need to keep horses on a halter etc...


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

oceanne said:


> My thoughts are that, when trained,a horse shouldnt really need any tack...and mine dont.However,it always depends on the situation.For example,even though my horses will turn and burn with the best,in the game of Polo,its all about safety,so you must use certain tack.Or if you are at a boarding stable or something,you need to keep horses on a halter etc...


Sadly, few horses are trained correctly, or at some point were wrecked by inexperienced riders.


----------



## oceanne (Apr 13, 2012)

Casey,you are so right.Sadly enough.

You might be surprised at how many 5,6 and 7 year old horses I have to completely rebreak and train because of this.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

Yep I ride bitless. In my opinion, I think any horse would prefer this to metal in it's mouth.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

My horse has always been ridden in a rope halter and I ride him in a one too, mostly. I have tried a sidepull and he did quite good in it, and he has been introduced to bit, but I have no intentions to use something that is not bitless. He is good without a bit and I ride him bridleless quite often, too.


----------



## EquestrianCowgirl4 (Jan 9, 2012)

i do all the time!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

I can throw a rope halter on my horses and ride them no problem. I enjoy it as much as they do. But my horses are also trained well that I could even go tackless if I wanted to. They respond to my seat not my hands. I have taught many a students in my time to ride bareback and hands free.
Sometimes its just easier for me to hop on SAM and ride him back to the gate, when he is out in the fields. I get him mares will follow ( when mares were out with him). Now I jump up on ROSE and the girls follow, since Rose is lead mare.
TRR


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

I found a very cute pink rope halter that we use sometimes for a quick bareback ride around the farm. It is made from a softer material than the typical rope halter.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I do. My mare is 6, I started her in a rope halter and hardly ever ride our snaffle. She is good in both but generally seems happier in a halter. I also ride in it because I can then tie her on the trails and let her eat, especially when we are on long rides.


----------



## ktrolson (Feb 13, 2009)

*rope halter/side pull*

I do ride my horse in a rope halter, just in the arena. I wouldn't do it on the trail though and I have to use a snaffle riding on cows. I just got this great "side pull", which is actually just a rope halter with rings for the reins and a wrapped nose band, which makes it kinda look like a hackamore. I bought it online from: SunsetHalters.com ~ (360) 864-HORS Call them if you want the wrapped nose band. They are very helpful!

Karen


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> Yep I ride bitless. In my opinion, I think any horse would prefer this to metal in it's mouth.


I disagree. I have had many horses be unhappy by the nose pressure, even if that is what they are started in. I even had one horse at the barn that the owner wanted to be started bitless, the horse HATED it. She would lead off of no pressure at all. The second someone picked up on the reins in a sidepull/halter, she would instantly show her discomfort. She didn't get crazy or anything, but she did stiffen and bump her head. So I put her in a rubber snaffle and got the owner on board. She never showed any stiffness or resistance after.

Rebel is the same. Dislikes nose pressure. Can be ridden in a halter, prefers not to.


----------



## fran2 (Apr 3, 2012)

I ride in a rope halter or bridleless and use a snaffle for 'finesse'. I teach people/horses in a rope halter first. If a horse is stiff or bracely you need to work on lateral flexion - you cannot expect lightnmess until you have no fear and no brace. Too many people (whether in a bridle or halter) use their reins to hold on. Horses learn to defend themselves and will brace if ridden that way. Do plenty of passenger or crising lessons (they are pretty much one and same thing) riding on a long rein - learn to keep your balance without resorting to the reins. Practice lateral flexion on the ground before you get on - and ensure you have an emergency/one-rein stop before you start cruising! Follow phases, eyes, belly button, legs, reins and your hgorse will respond with a halter, bridle or totaly free in due course,


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

I've been trying to introduce my gelding to a rope halter, and he does okay until we come to a patch of grass, and all he does is eat. He ignores everything I do to get him to pick up his head. When we're not near any grass, he won't yield his head to me for the turns. Basically, he is very hard to turn in a rope halter. BUT, I am determined to train both of us to ride well in a rope halter. So, what can I do to get him to respect the halter? How should I re-introduce it to him? He is soft with the halter when we are in the round pen, but the second I try to ride him with it outside of the pen, he doesn't listen at all. UGH. It's so frustrating....


----------



## RosiePosie06 (Jun 3, 2012)

My horse was in a plain snaffle for a long time and then in a low-port leverage bit for awhile when I thought we'd do WP. I'm runnning out of training to do with him, so I thought I'd work on making him light and responsive in a rope halter. The only thing I didn't like is that if I pulled to the side, it seemed as if the pressure on the nose band pushed his nose down instead of to the side... I supposed I could try to attach the reins up higher. Anyway that's my goal! But I decided to go to a snaffle, then down to a halter! So I'll join the bunch soon, hopefully.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Halters are made to tie your horse up with and a brilde is made to ride in. Not sure why people think that there is something magical about riding a horse in a halter.


----------



## RosiePosie06 (Jun 3, 2012)

It's not magical. But it shows that your horse is really soft if you can truly get him to be collected and give his face to a halter.


----------



## Vidalaequine (Jun 19, 2011)

Hehe, I ride in a rope halter all the time. I've also gone pretty much tackless before too ( i had a neck rope, just in case something did happen). It's good to know that my horse is responsive to my seat


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

RosiePosie06 said:


> It's not magical. But it shows that your horse is really soft if you can truly get him to be collected and give his face to a halter.


 
No more then with a bit. Just b/c a horse is responsive in one type of tack does not mean they will or will not be in some other type of tack. Find no reason to ride in a halter rope or other wise. But that is just me. Would not own a horse who only worked in some type of halter.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Another one for bitless riding, which I generally do in a rope halter, mainly because they're convenient & require little care compared to a leather or webbing one - I don't see a big difference between a rope halter & a flat one actually, *when trained/used properly*. I ride with a string around my horse's neck too(using it as the 'safety chain' in case the bodylanguage controls 'break':lol, but only in the property. Always have a halter on when we're out, for Justin. I also ride in a bridle with a soft leather hack... effectively just a pretty version of a halter, when I want to 'dress up' my horse.

To me the big differences that cause me to prefer a halter to a bit are the physiological effects of working a horse with something in their mouth(look up Dr Cook's site for more info) and the potential for causing serious pain if/when accidents happen, or with not so well trained horses or riders. Halters/bitless bridles have ability to hurt when used roughly/accidents, but I believe it's far less likely to be so harsh/strong.

Haven't read all replies, but thought I'd comment on a couple... 
Re liking a halter rather than metal in their mouth...


> I disagree. I have had many horses be unhappy by the nose pressure, even if that is what they are started in.


I think that's more dependent on how they're trained/ridden. If the horse has been ridden roughly in a halter, they can definitely get an 'attitude' about nose pressure & be more relaxed about a bit handled well.



> he does okay until we come to a patch of grass, and all he does is eat. ..... When we're not near any grass, he won't yield his head to me for the turns.


Pardon the pun, but I think it sounds like you're biting off more than you can chew:lol:. I would be wanting him to be responsive & reliable with the basics first, starting in a controlled environment without distractions. And it sounds like he's learned it's worth his while to brace against the pressure & ignore you. You need to find ways to teach him it's worth his while listening to you. I use a mix of positive reinforcement & pressure/release. Eg. I'd make it more uncomfortable for him to ignore you, using rythmic pressure instead of steady, to prevent him bracing against it - quick give & takes(don't like to say jerks) on the rein, &/or tapping with your legs/heels. Keep it up until he deigns to stop grazing, at which time you instantly stop all pressure to 'negatively reinforce' the Good behaviour. Along with that I'd be positively reinforcing him with something as good as the grass, to encourage him Want to do as you ask.



> Halters are made to tie your horse up with and a brilde is made to ride in. Not sure why people think that there is something magical about riding a horse in a halter.


I don't know why people think there's something magical about riding with a bit.:wink: I don't think halters were just designed to tie a horse with(& I'm very cautious about tying a horse firm in a rope one...), but people just discovered that it was easier to control a horse with a device in it's mouth to force compliance(not saying it's always used that way or I'm against good use of one on a trained horse).


----------



## RosiePosie06 (Jun 3, 2012)

nrhareiner said:


> No more then with a bit. Just b/c a horse is responsive in one type of tack does not mean they will or will not be in some other type of tack. Find no reason to ride in a halter rope or other wise. But that is just me. Would not own a horse who only worked in some type of halter.


Oh well I didn't clarify that. I don't mean the horse should only work in the halter. I won't go on a trail ride in the rope halter. I just think it's nice that I can ride my horse in a shank bit and a snaffle so I want to go further and try making him soft without a bit. 

There's a young horse at my place that I've ridden a couple times but her owner will not let me ride her with a bit because she hasn't had her wolf teeth removed (I'm pretty sure if the bit was just in her mouth properly she'd be fine, but whatever), so I wont ride her. She does NOT give her nose to that hackamore thing. She needs to learn in a bit instead of rooting.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

For all intents and purposes, I ride in a rope halter. 









I don't consider it any special than riding in a bit. In fact, I have no issue with bits and if had a horse that rode with a bit, I would probably have a whole collection of different designs because I think bits are pretty. However, this is just what works best on Abby. She knows what bits look like so even bridling with one is a disaster, riding with one even worse. Her previous owner gave me a rope halter she rode in and then I bought that little attachment to replace the dirty brown halter. It's just what she uses and what works for both of us.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

RosiePosie06 said:


> She does NOT give her nose to that hackamore thing. She needs to learn in a bit instead of rooting.


No, she doesn't need to learn in a bit at all, she just needs to be taught to yield to pressure, if she is going to be a safe horse to ride. Sounds like she hasn't been taught effectively but it's nothing to do with lack of a bit.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Very pretty girl, Poseidon!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

My father's 4 year old is very responsive to a rope halter but will try to run through a bit. My horse used to be pretty good with a halter, but even though I just ride him in a snaffle these days he'd still ignore the halter.


----------



## SassaSavvy (Jun 14, 2012)

I ride bridleless, in a rope halter, or with a bit. To me the point isn't what you ride in, but how you use the tools. My horses walks, trots, canters, stops, backs up, jumps, goes sideways... All bridleless. The thing on their head should be used for support when they don't respond to your body. I use my bridle for refinement, asking to move into contact and bending. If she didn't do all of the other stuff bridleless I wouldn't be asking for those things.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

I ride with a halter.

Edit: I usually use my flat halter and use a side pull, but now that April will take a bit, she does better with that.


----------



## horseandme (Jun 4, 2012)

My horse does great in a halter. I use a snaffle bit. He actually does a little better. We hve benn working on a slow spin with a halter and he does it great but with a bit it doesnt make as much sense to him. But dont over use it and pull and jerk. that really hurts them.


----------



## ChipsAhoy (Jul 1, 2012)

I used to ride my horse in a rope halter, and I always made an effort to use it very subtly with a long rein, but his skin is so sensitive that it seemed to bother him. Plus being on a narrow trail in the woods and having him take off at a full gallop is not fun in a rope halter. 
He was trained harshly in a Tom Thumb bit, so getting him to respond to a snaffle is difficult, but I never plan on getting something more forceful.

When I just feel like fooling around now, I take everything off, grab the small amount of mane he has and hope it goes well. :-D


----------



## totalfreedom (Nov 23, 2009)

Yup, I ride in a rope halter. Only time I rode with bits was when I was really young and was told by my elders, "that's how ya do it". I'm talkin I was so young that I had to climb the fence with my minature saddle to get it onto the horse. But ever since I started to think for myself I've used a rope halter to ride in. I honestly don't understand the reason or need for a bit. IMO, if you NEED a bit then you NEED to work on your horse training, and a bit is only a band-aid for the real issue.

Here's a post on how I made my rope halter with those loops. Pretty simple.... http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/riding-rope-halter-bitless-bridle-104881/


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

My horse was mistreated in his training to accept the bit, so I have come to a decision that I will try to redo it and teach him to really accept the bit with positive attitude. I don't know how our life will turn, it might come in handy some day. But I will still continue riding bitless.

I prefer soft sidepulls for driving, they seem to carry the cues better than rope halters with the knot below the jaw.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

totalfreedom said:


> Yup, I ride in a rope halter. Only time I rode with bits was when I was really young and was told by my elders, "that's how ya do it". I'm talkin I was so young that I had to climb the fence with my minature saddle to get it onto the horse. But ever since I started to think for myself I've used a rope halter to ride in. I honestly don't understand the reason or need for a bit. IMO, if you NEED a bit then you NEED to work on your horse training, and a bit is only a band-aid for the real issue.
> 
> Here's a post on how I made my rope halter with those loops. Pretty simple.... http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/riding-rope-halter-bitless-bridle-104881/


 
This is the stuff I HATE. If you think that a bit solved or covers up a problem then you have a lot more to learn about training horses then climbing a fence to get on your horse. Bits are just one more way to give subtle cues to your horse. They do not force a horse do to anything. What takes my less then a inch of hand movement and less then a few ounces to cue my horse takes you in your rope halter a lot more movement of the hand and pressure.

Do you think that Stacey needs a bit? Or anything>





 
This horse was trained in a bit. The horse is still riden in a bit well she was. When training issues come up she was back into a bit. It is the bit that refines the cues that lead to this.


----------



## totalfreedom (Nov 23, 2009)

I tried to edit my post to remove the part stating my opinion where I said, "NEED", and the "band-aid" part. It sounds a bit righteous, but alas I cannot remove it, though I still believe in what I said.



nrhareiner said:


> This is the stuff I HATE. If you think that a bit solved or covers up a problem then you have a lot more to learn about training horses then climbing a fence to get on your horse. Bits are just one more way to give subtle cues to your horse. They do not force a horse do to anything. What takes my less then a inch of hand movement and less then a few ounces to cue my horse takes you in your rope halter a lot more movement of the hand and pressure.


I wouldn't doubt that I still have a lot to learn about training horses. But I've still yet to come across a situation where I absolutely feel like I require a bit to get the response I'm looking for. And I really don't see a reason why you hate what is working for others simply because it's not what you use. I don't think I ever said that a bit forces the horse to do anything, cus the horse still has the power to root out its head and pull against the bit if it feels like it. 

And I dunno about you saying that it requires me lots more movement and hand pressure with a rope halter. Horses are quite sensitive and feel the slightest hint of shift in pressure. Maybe it's the loops and knots I tie that really help with this, but I also require very little pressure or hand movement to get the response I'm looking for. I mean look at that Stacy Westfall video again, no bit, no halter.....just because she used a bit to get there doesn't mean that's the only way. Horses are smart and can be taught with something in their mouth or without something in their mouth. 

That's just where I'm at right now. I currently don't find a reason or need to use a bit. Maybe in the future my thoughts on the subject could change, but at the moment, if I can get a horse wearing a halter to do everything a horse can do wearing a bit, with the same tiny amount of hand movement and pressure, then why should I use a bit? I have no reason or need to. Using a rope halter works for me and I prefer them for various reasons, if a bit works for someone else then I say go for it......I just prefer to go bitless.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

totalfreedom said:


> I tried to edit my post to remove the part stating my opinion where I said, "NEED", and the "band-aid" part. It sounds a bit righteous, but alas I cannot remove it, though I still believe in what I said.
> 
> *I say I hate it b/c you and many other bitless people seem to think that the only reason to use a bit is b/c there is an under lieing training issue. Thing is there IS NOT a training issue. I use a bit b/c it uses less cue. I have ridden in a halter and bitless. I know what it takes in termes of movement. Especially in an untrained horse. One like Stacys yes it would take very little b/c the horse is already trained. I too can drop bit on my horses and get them to run a reining pattern.*
> 
> ...


If you have good luck hacking around in a halter with your horse. Great. Go for it. If all I want to do is hack around it would work very well for me too. However I expect alot more out of my horses and I want it to look like I have done nothing. While like Stacy at the end of the day I can make it look like that with no bit at all the fact is that to get there the bit is the best way. This is why she uses one and why every other trainer who shows a horse bitless starts and uses one.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

IMO the most relevant word in TF's opinion was 'NEED' and I tend to agree with that, & it sounds from your comments that you may too nhreiner. It sounds like you *desire* the subtlety you think comes only with a bit, but don't feel the need.

There is no question that bits can be used forcefully. It is, after all, pain or the desire to avoid pain that motivates a horse to respond to it's cues. There wouldn't be all these 'bigger bit' discussions or such if not.

There is, IMO also no question that bits can be used gently & well, to perform 'refined' movements & cues. I don't know that I agree they're necessary for this, having seen people do amazingly refined stuff without headstalls, let alone bits. Personally I have no interest in anything above some basic dressage, which I feel no need for a bit to acheive, so can't talk from personal experience about the necessity of a bit for certain things. I certainly don't have to get 'bigger' with my cues though, just because I have a halter. 

So, 'everything' to me includes trailriding(inc. gallops), jumping, basic dressage, cow work and western type stuff.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

double post


----------



## Running Hooves (Jul 4, 2012)

I ride with a bridle, rope halter, just a rope with nothing here is a video of me and my mare:Natural Horsemanship - Were it can take you - YouTube Every horse is diffrent. It is important for a horse to be trained to be responsive in a bit as well as a halter. Ever ridder prefurs something diffrent and so do the horses. It is posible that the 4 year old has not been introduced to the bit properly, or that the person that introduced him to the bit made it seem like a bad thing. If you are having a lot of trouble just message me, I'm more then happy to help out when I can.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Running Hooves said:


> It is important for a horse to be trained to be responsive in a bit as well as a halter.


Interested to know, why do you feel horses should be trained with a bit as well? Or perhaps you just mean it's just important to *you* that your horses are?


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a horse that has always been ridden bitless. Mostly rope halter, sometimes a soft sidepull. I am a pro-halter person, too, I don't feel a real need for a bit in what we do, however, I feel I should re-introduce him to a bit and to some basic responsiveness with it. 

Why so, if we won't use it anyway? Well, before I bought him, he was a lesson horse (since the age of 4 to 5) at a "NH" barn, and, as he wasn't doing too well (what a surprise - as if they didn't notice that he is a green broke, dominant 4yo  ), he was put up to sale. A person from a Finnish lesson barn made an appointment to see the barns' horses for sale and the BO decided that Snickers had to be trained to a bit, so that the buyer would be more interested...3 days prior to the visit.

Sorry for the ramble, but, long story short, he had to be "broke to ride" in 3 days with a bit, although he had known only bitless before that. The BO had been rough, she had see-sawed all through his mouth and yanked his head into chest for submission. Also, his teeth were in a bad condition and hadn't been even floated at the time. Naturally, it left him a HORRIBLE impression about the bit and, if a bitted bridle is put on him, he tries his best to get rid of the bit.

So I feel I should change his opinion - that the bit can also be soft, that it can also make no pain and be just a refining tool, not something that forces him into submission. I don't want to leave him with this negative impression and an unwilling attitude when it comes to touching the inside of his mouth.

So here's one reason why a horse should be trained to accept the bit.


----------



## henia (Jul 31, 2011)

You can introduce a horse to the bit in 3 days without force or anything so it is just the matter of what people do to achieve that. If a person would do it using force it doesn't matter if he has 3 days or no time limit to do so, in both situations the effect would be horrible.
I believe that anything can be achieved with or without bit. I don't have an experience on high level dressage etc. but I've seen many examples that amazing things are possible.
I ride bitless, but I think it is simply the matter of comunication. For some horses bit is better, for some the best is halter. What really matters is to be able to comunicate with light cues which can make both sides happy


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

You've got a good point, henia. I guess I was that irritated about him being introduced to a bit in 3 days, because otherwise the BO openly disliked him and did nothing to support his training, which was done by a nice person who just happened to help them out. 

Well, but that's past, and I'll give him all the time he needs to get comfortable with the bit now, be it 3 days or 30. I believe that he will be more willing in halter or without a headstall at all anyway


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I think all horse need to know how to work well and be soft in a bit even if you do not use one. B/C most people who might look at him if he was ever for sale are going to want to at least know the horse was properly trained in a bit. I would not even look at a started horse who was not going well in a bit.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

nrhareiner said:


> I think all horse need to know how to work well and be soft in a bit even if you do not use one. B/C most people who might look at him if he was ever for sale are going to want to at least know the horse was properly trained in a bit. I would not even look at a started horse who was not going well in a bit.


That's a fair call & the reason I started a mare I had in a bit, after having ridden her a few years. I had difficulties & couldn't keep her. But my horses are with me for life, emergencies aside & if I did think of selling them, I'd want a good, experienced home, so that shouldn't matter.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm a firm believer in bits. I don't believe in riding in halters, because I'm a worker. When I get on a horse, its rarely to just amble around on the trails. When I trained, my horses worked, and they worked hard. 

When I passed them off to their owners or riders, they were light in the mouth and their riders appreciated that they were trained in bits. If I were to take a training horse and only work it in a halter, I'd be a laughing stock. That horse would be good for trails and putzing around in the arena. Not serious work.

A lot of competitions require bits. Some of them take hackamores. When I showed (and I hate showing, so I didn't do it for long) my horse went in a hackamore, and I had to switch him to a bit because hackamores weren't allowed. Its a good thing he was trained in both or I would have been up chocolate creek without a popsicle stick.

I like bits. Hackamores and other bitless bridles can be just as abusive and painful as a bitted bridle. They all use one thing: pressure on the horse's face. With the wrong person, the right tool can be very harmful.


----------



## Running Hooves (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originaly posted by Loosie Interested to know, why do you feel horses should be trained with a bit as well? Or perhaps you just mean it's just important to *you* that your horses are?


I feel it is iportant for a horse to be trained to both a halter and a bit because if the horses is every rehomed. Every ridder likes something diffrent. for an example, I like ridding with out a bit, but my sister likes ridding with a bit. One of my friends also uses a hackamoor, when she rides. Its the same as ridding I find, some people like western better then english and vise versa. My 14 year old mare is very responsive in a bit but not in a halter, she is learning though. Well there is my 7 year old mare is responsive with out a halter or a bit. Everyone is diffrent, horses included.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

IMHO, a well trained horse will ride in whatever the heck you want to ride them in. I can ride mine in a bit, or a halter, or nothing more than a string around their neck. Personally, I would never look at buying a horse that was advertised as "Never worn a bit" or "Trained in a halter/bitless bridle/etc" because, to me, that horse is missing a huge section of training.

Whatever you put on the horse's head should never be about "control" and if that's what you're using it for, then you're using it _wrong_. When a horse gets to the point of being well trained, then the headgear you choose becomes all about subtlety. A neck rope doesn't offer as much feel or subtlety as a halter and a halter doesn't offer as much as a snaffle and a snaffle doesn't have as much as a curb.

On one end, you're trying to have a complex conversation with your horse using those old play telephones that everyone made as a child...you know, with the 2 tin cans and the length of string? You go into different rooms and pull the string tight and talk into the can back and forth. Yeah, it works, but you have to speak relatively loud and things still come out muffled. The range of communication is very limited.

On the other hand, you've got a good quality digital landline. You can whisper into the phone and whoever you are talking to can hear every single syllable, regardless of whether you are 5 feet or 5000 miles apart.

I'm all for folks who wish to ride their horses in halters or sidepulls or bitless bridles or what have you, but I do get very tired of everyone just assuming that those of us who choose to use bits are automatically hurting our horses, that the bit itself causes pain regardless of how it's used...that every horse would be happier "without some hunk of metal in their mouth". Unless a person has experience with every single horse everywhere in the world, then blanket statements like that are just straight up incorrect.

My horses do not get hurt with the bit. If they did, then they would not be nearly so quick to pick it up out of my hand as if it were a treat. They would resist being bridled and they would be cautious and hyper-reactive every time I picked up my hand to give a cue (the way horses are when they _have_ been handled roughly).

I guess I just subscribe to a different way of thinking. So many people think "I must use the absolute softest headstall on my horse so that there is no chance of ever hurting him", whereas I feel like "I should work to improve my ability and my hands so that I can ride my horses in whatever I choose with no chance of ever hurting him".

IMHO, a person can never hope to advance beyond a certain level (or advance their horses beyond a certain level) unless they are willing to challenge themselves to learn to _effectively_ use more advanced pieces of equipment.


----------



## RosiePosie06 (Jun 3, 2012)

I think a bit is neccessary at some point if you want to do more than just trail ride. But you guys need to stop making it sound like just trail riding is a bad thing. I think a bit is neccessary to first teach a horse to reallyyy be soft, supple, and collected simply because the cues from a bit make more sense than from a halter... Like the bit can move in more directions. But I think it is possible to have a working horse in a halter once they're finished. No one ever tries, though, because it's not neccessary.


----------



## SassaSavvy (Jun 14, 2012)

I agree with Smrobs. Any tool can be used incorrectly or can be the best thing ever. My horse seeks the bit out when I'm holding it. I wouldn't go so far as to say I wouldn't buy a horse never having worn a bit, because I would love the fact that they didn't have (possible) baggage from someone with loud hands or rough hands tugging on their mouth. 

This isn't such a big deal, halter/bridle...
It's the way you use them that is correct or incorrect as well as personal preference. You could probably use a neck string incorrectly and cause your horse problems. 

Also, just because you have a bit in your horses mouth or a halter on their head doesn't mean you aren't riding bridleless. You don't actually have to pick up the reins, or neck string. They are there for corrections not control. You only get true bridleless riding from not using the tools sitting on your horses head. It's their job to uphold their responsibility, if they don't then they are corrected. 

We all agree that we want the best for our horses, none of us is going to go out there and purposely harm them, we are all doing the best that we can. Even those people out there using the tools wrong just haven't learned the correct way a lot of times, or a way that is better communication for the horse. I'm sure everyone of us is out there screwing something up, but our heart is in the right place. Tom Dorrance, Ray Hunt, all those guys were still making mistakes they didn't know yet. No one is perfect, as long as we try to be the best we can be for our horses and are constantly trying to be better, we are doing the right thing.


----------



## henia (Jul 31, 2011)

smrobs said:


> IMHO, a well trained horse will ride in whatever the heck you want to ride them in. I can ride mine in a bit, or a halter, or nothing more than a string around their neck.


I agree with that



smrobs said:


> I'm all for folks who wish to ride their horses in halters or sidepulls or bitless bridles or what have you, but I do get very tired of everyone just assuming that those of us who choose to use bits are automatically hurting our horses, that the bit itself causes pain regardless of how it's used...that every horse would be happier "without some hunk of metal in their mouth". Unless a person has experience with every single horse everywhere in the world, then blanket statements like that are just straight up incorrect.


I like especially one sentence: if you leave a bit on a horse's pasture with a horse, will a bit hurt a horse? No.
Unfortunately there are many many people who shouldn't use bits. In their hands bits are very painful for horses. But pain could be done with anything so...



smrobs said:


> IMHO, a person can never hope to advance beyond a certain level (or advance their horses beyond a certain level) unless they are willing to challenge themselves to learn to _effectively_ use more advanced pieces of equipment.


It always remainds me Nevzorov and his achievements with horses (before he'd given up riding). As far as I know he didn't put anything on horses head and his horses still looked amazing while being ridden


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

> IMHO, a person can never hope to advance beyond a certain level (or advance their horses beyond a certain level) unless they are willing to challenge themselves to learn to _effectively_ use more advanced pieces of equipment.


...Like that advanced piece of equipment everyone carries around on top of their shoulders! ;-)


----------



## equinegirl26 (Jul 8, 2012)

I ride my horses in both. However, I only train horses with halters.


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

I use both. I find people who are completly against bits just as painful to tolerate as the people wh are complelty against NH or bit less.

I have trained horses to an advanced level in dressage and I break in wild horses so feel I have a fairly good and well rounded experiance to draw upon.

There are problems and advantages to both, but really training in either transfer well. I can have my horse work in a collected frame just as easily in a bit as a halter, if anything I find the halter harsher.

It's not the tool it's how you use it.


----------



## ThatDraftGirl (Jun 5, 2012)

I've been training my horses bitless. I have Beglians so not only are we riding, but we're driving bitless as well. We do work. We will be doing hayrides and logging bitless as well... It's not the "tool" you use but the training you put into the horse/s.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

personally I prefer a rope halter but I have nothing against bits. It's just easier for me and my style of riding right now, because a) in -40 Celsius winters, I don't have to put a chunk of metal in her mouth, and b) when I'm out on the trail I can hop off, unclip the reins and lead her or tie her while I eat lunch or something like that. I like that I can use either with her and it's not an issue.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i have never ridden seriously in a rope halter. i am considering starting my next horse in a rope halter though.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

I *can* ride in a rope halter, my mare is trained to, but I usually ride in a headstall or bridle.


----------



## ledge (May 23, 2011)

Most of the ones here are fine using the rope halter and fashioning the lead into a single rein we do it a lot. But our horses we start out like that then move to a side pull then side pull with bit then snaffle bit then refined shank bit. Somewhere in there we'll teach them to use a hackamore.

But the finished horses all neck and leg rein so riding with just a halter is no problem. 

Starting with the halter as a hackamore is the least pressure on a mouth teaching them to yield to pressure and follow their nose.


----------



## ropinbiker (Aug 3, 2012)

I (and wife and daughter) ride our horses in halters on occasion - just to "change it up" for the horse and ourselves.

I also start my horses in a halter or hack...depends on the horse and then transition to a snaffle after a few days.

However, my horses are either rope horses, reining/cow work horses, or drill team horses....and although they can be ridden without a bit, it is not wise to do so -- no matter how well trained and "soft" the horse is....when you are working at a full run, chasing, going in and out of other horses in a figure 8 at full speed carrying a rope/flag etc. you better have a bit in case of emergency.

When you are riding one-handed you need to be able to fully control the horse with as little effort as possible. At times, even the most level headed horse will become excited --- ie - the cow won't turn on the fence and wants to run at the horse - you had better be able to move the horse asap, and in the right direction/angle, or you will not have a pleasant ending....or, when roping, the cow turns in front of your horse...you need an instant response(and, remember you only have a left hand for cues) to keep your horse from getting tripped by the cows back feet....

Now, having said that, if you can take your horse, have 500 folks in the stands, music blaring, flags flying, signs flapping and run your horse 5-10 feet from the fence turn him into the fence, stop him, and then circle him to the right and then take off again down the fence in the opposite direction(on the first stride away from the fence) using nothing but your left hand with a halter...then you might be able to do that after you insert the cow into the equation....but, I wouldn't want to have to rely on that. 

And there are many other instances when riding in a halter would not be the "preferred" method.


----------



## ledge (May 23, 2011)

The horse in my avatar you could ride in drill team or pivot with a neck rope, he's that broke.

normally i put him in a tender touch snaffle (has an o ring in it) because for as gentle calm cool and collected he is he has whoa problems.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't agree with using bits, for my own reasons. I just don't feel the need for them, if the horse has a good foundation. 

I only ride in a rope halter, or sidepull style rope bridle.
After working with my auction mare on the ground for months, I recently went to under saddle (er. ah. bareback haha). She is perfect with a rope halter and lead. If she wasn't, I would see that as something to work on with groundwork, not use a bit.

I ride her in this halter and lead:









And, I recently made this bitless atachment for her, will try it one day here! :]


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I know I posted at one point but I don't think I put pictures of my mare on here.

She rides in either a twisted o ring dogbone combination bit, billy allen 8'' shank, or a smooth snaffle depending on what we're doing. (Barrel racing, reining, roping, dressage, drill team, etc)

But, this is her without the bridle. She still stops, spins, changes leads, sidepasses, turns, changes speed fine...But, if she was to spook and panic, I'm not confident I could stop her in time before something bad happened. That is why I prefer a bit.


----------



## canterburyhorsetrailrider (Aug 7, 2012)

same here. away trekking dont use a rope halter, but do use a normal synthetic halter, and clip the reins onto the side "o" rings,,

Most horses are adaptable to use just a halter. I have two other riding friends who also only use halters
Personally I dont like using a bit in a horses mouth, and only use this aid in initial training, then transit onto a hackamore, then into the halter.. great...


----------

